# Cozumel snorkeling



## korndoc (Jan 7, 2014)

We are going on a Caribbean cruise in a couple weeks    We have plans for Cayman and Jamaica.     I was wondering what we should do for the day we have in Cozumel.   We enjoy snorkeling, eating and drinking.  So a beach with good snorkeling near a bar that will serve lunch sounds like heaven.

That said, any other ideas for our brief stay in Cozumel would be appreciated.   I could be swayed to not snorkel if the alternatives are good enough.  

Thanks.
Jeff
 (ah, vacation time)


----------



## MauiLea (Jan 7, 2014)

*Dune Buggy ? Tulum?*

We rented a "dune buggy" which had a manual transmission and followed a tour guide around the island during our first trip to Cozumel. If I had to do it again, I don't think we need the tour guide: just rent a car and get a map. You can't really get lost on the island. There are quite a few beaches with good snorkeling and a bar / food service so you can just stop.  Or get one of those buses to take to to a nice beach (check tour books). Some resorts allow you to use their beach chairs and provide food / drink....at a charge of course.

If you have an entire day, I hear the tour to Tulum is worth the trip, just a long day (minimum 7 hours?)  and you spend alot of time traveling to and from the port. 

Check the ship's land excursions and consider booking on your own (check recommendations / reviews on tripadvisor).  Have a great time!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 7, 2014)

When we did a similar cruise itinerary a year ago in December, we had a great time snorkeling with  Fury Catamarans on an excursion purchased on the ship.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 7, 2014)

korndoc said:


> We are going on a Caribbean cruise in a couple weeks    We have plans for Cayman and Jamaica.     I was wondering what we should do for the day we have in Cozumel.   We enjoy snorkeling, eating and drinking.  So a beach with good snorkeling near a bar that will serve lunch sounds like heaven.
> 
> (ah, vacation time)



Dzul Ha has very good snorkeling and food. You'll never want to leave! Just get off your ship and grab a taxi going south. Don't bother to sign up for an on-land snorkel trip on Cozumel, you'll over pay and also have to wait around for the group to gather. Try to be among the first off ship, grab that taxicab south and beat the crowd to one of Cozumel's best snorkelingl It's also known as the Money Bar if you cannot pronounce Dzul Ha or if the cabbie can't understand your accent.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 7, 2014)

First time we visited Cozumel, it was via a cruise ship.  We simply brought our gear and snorkeled there from the beach close to town and then hit the touristy area for food and some casual shopping.


----------



## korndoc (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Advice taken.  

Carol, if we go to Dzul Ha, is the a problem catching a cab back north to the ship?
Jeff


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was going to recommend Money Bar as well, but you had said you wanted non-snorkeling advice.  We just went to Money Bar 2 months ago.  There's cabs waiting in front for the return trip to the cruise ship.  We went with 2 other couples, shared a minivan, came out to $10 per couple each way, with tip. I would love to know if that building on the other side of the road from the Money Bar is a timeshare or just a hotel.  Not much in Cozumel for timeshares.  The Money Bar is also a good place to catch a snorkel boat to visit 3 prime snorkeling spots.  The boat was leaving at about 10 a.m. and wanted about $90 per couple, which we would have done, but the other 2 couples didn't want to.


----------



## korndoc (Jan 15, 2014)

Melissy, 
Thanks for the response answering my concern about the cabs back to the ship.

No, I was definitely asking about snorkeling, but could be swayed with other recommendations if they interested us.

Thanks everyone.
We fly to Florida Saturday and board the ship Sunday!
Jeff


----------



## LouiseG (Jan 15, 2014)

$10 American will get you to Money Bar and it is a good spot whether you like sun or want some shade.  There's a section of beach off to the right that is under trees and the attendant will take some chairs up there for you.  From there, there are steps leading down to a sand chute into the water, but the whole shore is quite rocky.  There are stairs at the sunny end of the beach that lead directly into the water, but be careful on them.  Although you will see lots of fish in front of the beach, when you get into the water, swim to  your right beyond the beach area to see lots of different sealife.   The farther you swim out, the more you will see as well.  Because there is a resort directly across the street, there are always cabs available.
Another good spot is Chankanaab Park which has been  developed into an amazing water park.  I think there is a fee to get in now, but we have always found good snorkeling there and there are some dive shops on the beach if you are certified for air.  It's a shallow dive but really interesting.
Have a safe trip and let us know how you enjoy yourself.


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2014)

We just got back from Chakunaab (sp?). Entrance fee was $20 or so and I think cab was $20 or so for 4 persons each way. I went with the cruise "tour" which included transport, snorkel gear, snorkel "tour." It was about $45 for me and $35 for 2 kids. They have a sea lion show that the kids liked. The snorkeling from the shore was quite decent and there is a nice sandy beachy area (with sea wall--not a beach into the water) with tons of chairs/thatched roof umbrellas. I believe there is a pool somewhere. We will go there again.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 16, 2014)

For our cruises I went to:  http://www.cruisecritic.com/  -the Community forums section, then the Ports of Call section & searched for activities and tips for each port. We also never took any of the ships excursions after reading about which tour company others had used with great success (& far cheaper). There is also a Roll Call section where you can look for your cruise & 'meet' (on line) other people who are on the same cruise. 
Have a great cruise!
~Diane


----------



## korndoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, Louise for the tips about the Money Bar.  Already have our snorkels and fins packed.  Now I know where to go

Thanks Diane.  We are already meeting and greeting fellow cruise critics for drinks when we first set sail.  We have also booked a tour with a few.  Cruisecritic.com is wonderful

We fly to Orlando from San Diego in 35 hours.  Next day on the ship!  Whoo Hoo!
Jeff


----------

